# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  ~~انوار الخليج ~~ احمد الساعدي + علي الدلفي . روعة

## ابن الموده

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم 

شريــــــــــط 

انــــــوار الخليـــــج 

عمل مشترك بين الرادود 

احمد الساعدي و علي الدلفي 

الشريط باللهجة الخليجية 

غلاف الشريط 



علي الدلفي واحمد الساعدي 

اني للزهراء

علي الدلفي 

قلب فيه مهدي

احمد الساعدي 

يا حجة الله

احمد الساعدي و علي الدلفي 

بس انتة والينة

احمد الساعدي و علي الدلفي

يا ريحي وصفيلة

علي الدلفي 

يا اخر النور

-----------------------

 ابن المودة
نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## نور اهل البيت

الف شكر لك ويجزاك ربي الجنه

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
تسلم خيو
اصدار مميز
يعطيك العافيه
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

وااااوووووووووو

روعه حده هالشريط ربي يخليهم لينا 

تحياتي

----------


## ابن الموده

السلام عليكم 

شكرا الى الاخوة والاخوات على المرور العطر 


نور اهل البيت 

@

اميرة المرح 


@

احلى بنت زعلانه 


اشكركم على المرور العطر 


ابن المودة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسملو خيو على هيك طرح
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
لاعدمنا جديدك خيو
تمنتياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## كاتمة الإحساس

مشكورة وااااااااااااااجد من زمان واني ادوره

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

بسم رب الحسين 

مشكورين الله يعطيكم الف الف عافية على هذا التذكير 
وان اشاء الله نلتقي انا وانت في الجنة وانا اعطيك تمر احلى من التمر الحساوي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يسلمووو خيو ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،،*

*يعطيك ألف عآفيه ،،،*

*رحم الله والديك ،،،*

*ولاعدمنآ الجديد خيووو ،،،*

*تحيآتوووو*

----------


## فتى الحسن

أحسنت رحم الله والديك

----------


## ضنين الشوق

مشكووووور والله يعطيك  الف عافيه

----------


## عبق الورد

القصيدة مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررة 

حلوة 

مشكووور 

ابن المودة

----------


## يعمن شلش

*ارجوك اخي ان تطرح قصيدة للملا جليل اه يمة خليني على صدرج*

----------


## يعمن شلش

السلام عليكم 
الن حمل بصوت الملا باسم
*http://www.abrarevoice.com/sounds/index.php?act=showcat&id=15&start=0*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلمو عللطرح الرائه

موفقين

,,,*

----------


## يعمن شلش

السلام عليكم 
الان حمل اروع الاصوات بصوت احمد الساعدي 
ولطميات كلش حلوة
http://www.manhajalsadren.com/anashid/ahmed/

----------


## يعمن شلش

حمل الان لملا جليل
http://www.abrarevoice.com/sounds/index.php?act=showcat&id=84&start=0

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اصدار مميز 

يعطيك الف الصحة والعافية

----------


## سرمدية الأحساس

؛


شكرا ً ..
جاري التحميلْ  :noworry:

----------


## hope

إصدآر روعه 
وأصووآت جميله 

يسلموو إخوي

يعطيك الف عآفيه عالطرح ..~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية

----------

